
Could this be the end of electric power cords? - JournalistHack
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/07/wireless-electricity-charge-iphone-g1-phone.html
======
duskwuff
> Could this be the end of electric power cords?

No.

------
igrekel
The only article by the scientist they mentionned that seems related to this
is this one: Wireless Non-Radiative Energy Transfer [PDF]
<http://arxiv.org/ftp/physics/papers/0611/0611063.pdf> Otherwise is work seems
to be more related to photonics and nano materials.

